# Have a safe flight back to Prague, and take good care of yourself.



## Alvitr

In an informal way, to a friend. Said by a woman to a man - How would I best write this in Czech, when ending a letter or email with said frase?

Thanks for any help


----------



## texpert

Informally in an e-mail I'd write

_dobře doleť(te) ((do Prahy)) a dávej(te) na sebe pozor_

However, the second clause is an usual phrase to hear from your parent and may get a little patronizing overtone (if only soft). So when talking to a mate I'd say

_dobře doleť(te) a měj(te) se hezky! _
(have a good time)

(( )) - omitting can be advised
( ) - formal or informal addressing, as with _du/Sie _in DE


----------



## Alvitr

Thank You, texpert 

Just so I understood you right. The "du" form looks like this:
-_ Dobře doleť do Prahy a měj se hezky!
_
I have seen the expression _- Měj se -_ alone a few times. Would it pretty much equal to the english "Take care"?


----------



## texpert

Yes, you got it (in spite of my unclear guidance) just right. 

This phrase is universal and well-suited for a wide range of social contacts, from a casual friend through classmates to prospective spouses. 

_Měj se _= take care, indeed. There's nothing I can teach you anymore


----------



## Alvitr

Nothing unclear at all! I was a little unsure before about the _-te_ endings. Thanks to you I now see and understand it better 
It is good to have a reliable frase that one can use and that fit in most situations.

Měj se


----------

